# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Makijaż permanentny wrocław - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zamiar zrobić sobie usta ale strasznie boję się nieprofesjonalnej kosmetyczki
że nie będą równe  :Frown: 
dziewczyny pytanie do Was, gdzie we Wrocławiu robiłyście makijaż permanentny ust ?
jaki salon albo kosmetyczkę możecie polecić ??
Zależy mi na naturalnym efekcie  :Smile: 
Proszę o lokalizacje i ceny

----------


## martyna_1976

To fakt że wybór odpowiedniej linergistki w tym temacie to podstawa, twarz jest wkońcu naszą wizytówką. Ja też bardzo długo zastanawiałam się nad salonem i z polecenia znajomej wybrałam się do link . Jestem bardzo zadowolona, na stronie bodajże znajduję się cennik, co do lokalizacji to okolice kromera - niebawem wracam tam na brwi  :Smile:   -  http://www.makijaz-permanentny.wroclaw.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy są to osoby, które robiły sobie makijaż permanentny (chodzi mi głównie o usta) w salonie Perfect Glamour, właśnie we Wrocławiu. Zależy mi na wiarygodnych opiniach. Przejrzałam strony w sieci, właścicielka cieszy się dobrą opinią, chciałabym, żeby ktoś to potwierdził.

----------


## wrozka

Nie byłam w tym salonie, ale mocno interesuje się nowinkami kosmetycznymi i z tego, co wiem (możesz tę informację sprawdzić na forum kosmetyczki. net) ten salon jest przedstawicielem marki Biotouch w Polsce także nie powinnaś mieć żadnych wątpliwości wobec tego salonu. 
Dla pewności możesz sobie sprawdzić, że bycie oficjalnym przedstawicielem tej marki jest sporym wyróżnieniem. 
Jeśli nie jest Ci pilno z wykonaniem makijażu, to może jeszcze ktoś odpowie na Twoje pytanie odnośnie doświadczeń.

----------


## beeejbi

Nie masz się o co bać ale tylko wtedy gdy wybierzesz tą klinikę urody : www.klinikaurody.net.pl 
Wiele moich koleżanek miało niepoprawnie zrobiony makijaż permanentny niby robiły w profesjonalnych studiach ale co z tego :/ skoro panie które tam pracują nie do końca wiedzą co się dzieje . W tym salonie pracują same wykwalifikowane osoby . Sama mam makijaż permanentny na ustach i jestem bardzo zadowolona . Usta zrobione są idealnie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja robiłam sobie makijaż permanentny w Wellderm we Wrocławiu na Inowrocławskiej i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów, naprawdę pewna reką kosmetyczki a do tego mam teraz dużo bardziej "wyraźną" twarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

we Wrocławiu pewnie sporo jest dobrych gabinetow ale dla mnie numerem 1 jest Keramed, w którym makijażem permanentnym zajmuje sie pani Markowicz. Przemiła, profesjonalna, podczas zabiegu zero stresu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No pigmenty Biotouche należa do jednych z najlepszych. Trzeba przejść specjalne szkolenia, żeby móc ich używać w saloni. Pani Marzena Kotowska takie uprawnienia ma, zresztą można u niej szkolenie zrobić (ma na to certyfukat). Przy okazji makijaż wykonany tym pigmentem nie zblednie szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No prawda, jest dużo miejsc we Wrocławiu gdzie to można zrobić. Ale u takiej kosmetyczki, która robi to półlegalnie to nie radzę iść z tym. Tylko może krzywdę zrobić. Polecałabym jakąś profesjonalną klinikę/salon piękności. Ja np. chodzę do Wellderm na inowrocławską. Tam zrobią to porządnie z pewnością i  z efektu byłabyś zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim zdecydowałam się na makijaż permanentny dużo czytałam o nim na biotekpolska .pl Dzięki przestudiowaniu tej strony postanowiłam zrobić sobie taki zabieg. Nie żałuję  :Smile:  Teraz mam piękny makijaż na co dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile kosztuje taki kurs w Perfect Glamour? Ile ma godzin?

----------


## Franky

A co jak makijaż się nie uda? W prawdzie wątek dotyczy Wrocławia, ale ja jestem z Warszawy i mam taki problem. Co mi te paskudne krechy z twarzy usunie i gdzie mogę taki zabieg zrobić. Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No we wrocku to wiem, że własnie w gabinecie Perferct Glamour usuniesz (mają taki specjalny wyciągać pigemntu ze skóry, tzw color lift). W wawie to nie wiem, czy jest jakis gabinet, który dysponuje takimi wyciągaczami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jak makijaż się nie uda? W prawdzie wątek dotyczy Wrocławia, ale ja jestem z Warszawy i mam taki problem. Co mi te paskudne krechy z twarzy usunie i gdzie mogę taki zabieg zrobić. Proszę o odpowiedź.


w Wawie możesz usunąć w extravaganza wyspa urody tam robi chyba najlepsze linergistka w stolicy makijaż i ma też laser do usuwania makijażu bo poprawia jak ktoś ma źle zrobiony. To może w ogóle nie będziesz musiała usunąć tylko Ci poprawi ten co już teraz masz. Wiem że tam z kilkoma Paniami pracuje ale powiedz że chcesz do włascicielki Agata Świecka się nazywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hejka, słyszałam o perfect glamour, myślę nad tym żeby się do nich wybrać własnie, jak to cenowo wygląda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrze, nie są drodzy w porównaniu do tego co oferują, perfect glamour we Wrocławiu ma przeciez swoja renome

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja robilam makijaz permanentny w krakowie - medicor  medicor.krakow.pl Efekt jest super  :Smile:  i wlasciwie jak mi sie spieszy to nie musze sie malowac  :Wink:

----------


## ElaNo

Ja jakiś czas temu byłam u Pani Anety Polewiak i byłam bardzo zadowolona, wyszło naturalnie, Pani Aneta doradziła co i jak. Nie wiem, gdzie teraz przyjmuje, ale możesz spróbować zadzwonić się się umówić: 500505666.

----------


## Aneksa

> Ja jakiś czas temu byłam u Pani Anety Polewiak i byłam bardzo zadowolona, wyszło naturalnie, Pani Aneta doradziła co i jak. Nie wiem, gdzie teraz przyjmuje, ale możesz spróbować zadzwonić się się umówić: 500505666.


Pani Aneta jest świetna. Nie pracuje teraz przypadkiem w tym Centrum Estetyki Princesse przy ulicy Przyjaźni?

----------


## Lucyna_wrocław

No to ja byłam w polecanym już tutaj Perfect Glamour na makijażu permanentnym ust. Poszłam tam bo moja znajoma robiła u nich usta i brwi i była zachwycona (wiadomo że z polecenia zawsze najlepiej). Mi też zrobiono fantastycznie bo równiusieńko i tak jak chciałam jeżeli chodzi o kolor. Tutaj ktoś pytał się jak to wygląda cenowo. Naprawdę słuchajcie nie ma co patrzeć na najtańsze makijaże permanentne bo potem można płakać tylko iść do porządnego salonu i  wyjść zadowoloną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak długo robi się taki makijaż?

----------


## dfd

Polecam gabinet Coco-Time, ulica Trawowa. Tu dokładny adres coco-time.pl. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z usług, a muszę przyznać, że sama pracowałam wiele lat jako kosmetyczka, więc wiem, czego mam wymagać. Przede wszystkim – higiena i dobre przeszkolenie personelu, bez zarzutu. Nowoczesny sprzęt i pełen zakres usług też się liczą, to na pewno. Super – i pomyśleć, że właściwie przypadkiem tam trafiłam, bo mieszkam całkiem niedaleko.

----------


## michaśka

> Ja jakiś czas temu byłam u Pani Anety Polewiak i byłam bardzo zadowolona, wyszło naturalnie, Pani Aneta doradziła co i jak. Nie wiem, gdzie teraz przyjmuje, ale możesz spróbować zadzwonić się się umówić: 500505666.


Witam, ja również wykonywałam u Pani Anety makijaż na Ślężnej. Bardzo dobra robota.

----------


## Luna90

Najlepsza jak dla mnie jest P.Aneta Polewiak. 666 993 888 jej numer można zadzwonić i się umówić. Robi bardzo profesjonalnie i z wspaniałym efektem. Nie drogo a efekt piorunujący. Sama byłam pod wrażeniem jak zrobiła mi brwi.

----------


## ksysia

> Najlepsza jak dla mnie jest P.Aneta Polewiak. 666 993 888 jej numer można zadzwonić i się umówić. Robi bardzo profesjonalnie i z wspaniałym efektem. Nie drogo a efekt piorunujący. Sama byłam pod wrażeniem jak zrobiła mi brwi.


Potwierdzam, ja robiłam u niej makijaż permanentny ust i efekt piorunujący. Bardzo fajnie się to prezentuję, sam zabieg szybki  i generalnie okej, także mogę polecić dalej :Wink:

----------


## Klientka

P.Polewiak jest najlepsza! Widziałam pracę innych kosmetyczek u moich koleżanek, jak się ciesze się trafiłam do pani Anetki... bardzo profesjonalna i przesympatyczna. Usta wyszły jej cudownie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam sobie usta we wspomnianym już tutaj Perfect Glamour i jestem naprawdę zadowolona. Przede wszystkim wygląda równiutko i jest idealnie dobrany barwnik. Bałam się trochę bo jak nie wyjdzie to potem  jest spory problem z usunięciem takiego czegoś ale okazało się że bezpodstawnie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukałam pani Anety po tych pozytywnych opiniach, nie wiem czemu podawałyscie tu zły nr, prawidłowy to 666996888 i byłam u niej na Ołtaszyńskiej, ale ma się przenosić do centrum i otwierać większy salon i szkołę makijażu. Potwierdzam opinie poprzedniczek, makijaż jest naturalny, brwi włoskiowe wyglądają jak prawdziwe, sama nawet nie wiem na pierwszy rzut oka który włosek  jest prawdziwy a która jest namalowany. Nie wiedziałam ze można uzyskać aż taki efekt. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ktoś może mi wysłać zdjęcie brwi i ust wykonanych przez panią Anete? marekglg @wp.pl 
L

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo podać stronę internetową tej pani ☺

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to czy mi może ktoś wysłać zdjęcia makijażu permanentnego ust zrobionego w Perfect Glamour ? (patrycja64647@interia.pl). Wstępnie mam zamiar tam iść bo słyszałam dużo dobrych opinii.

----------


## Wioleti

W salonie kosmetycznym Inspiracja saloninspiracja.pl robią makijażu na najwyższym poziomie. Kosmetyczki są miłe i bardzo profesjonalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam w Perfect Glamour i sobie chwalę. Fajne brwi im wyszły, teraz myślę też nad kreskami na powiekach. To dobry salon, nie ma co się bać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zdecydowałam się  na makijaż permanentny w salonie "brwi" w Centrum Makijażu Permanentnego  na Andersena 34-36 w Gliwicach.  Bardzo pięknie i precyzyjnie robią makijaże permanentne.

----------


## Malwinka234

Ja też robiłam w Princesse. Ktoś pytał o aktualny numer Pani Anety-podaję 888510505. Myślę, że to najlepszy salon makijażu permanentnego we Wrocławiu. Byłam ja, była mama i ciocia. Efekt za każdym razem bardzo ładny i naturalny. Są nawet moje zdjęcia przed i po na jej facebooku  :Smile:  jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo nie muszę malować brwi, malowane wyglądały sztucznie. Z makijażem permanentnym są gęste, ciemne ale naturalne.

----------


## permanent

ja robiłam sobie makijaż permanentny w Brovi.Club we Wrocławiu i jestem bardzo zadowolona |
Permanent Make Up - Makijaż permanentny Wrocław - Brovi.club
moi usta

----------


## AnnaDor

We Wrocławiu najlepiej iść do Perfect Glamour  przy Kamieńskiego. Fajny, nowoczesny salon z miłą obsługą i co najważniejsze mają wysokiej jakości pigmenty Biotouch (poczytajcie sobie o nich), w związku z czym makijaż długo się utrzymuje w dobrym stanie, nie ma przypadków że blaknąc zmienia kolor czy schodzi nierównomiernie a i takie cuda już u dziewczyn widziałam.

----------


## karolina Siwy

Ja chciałam mieć makijaż permamentny, ale w ostateczności zdecydowałam się na powiekszanie ust kwasem hialuronowym. Wybrałam się do lekarza medycyny estetycznej, te z kolei polecił mi jak preparatem powinnam powiekszyć usta. Miałam je wypełniane preparatem Restylane i szczerze bardzo polecam. Dlaczego? raz, ze efekt naturalny, wiem że lekarz dużo mi go nie wstrzykiwał, chyba tylko po 0,5 ml na jedna wargę. Mam wąskie usta wiec musiałam je powiększyć.

----------

